# problems with getting cholestogel perscribed in UK?



## 333 (Feb 15, 2012)

hiya,I have had IBS-D for 4 years and have tried a whole range of different medications and diets to help but nothing really worked- and when something did work it was very short lived! Finally my specialist suggested Cholestogel. and it has been amazing!! I have been on it for around six months. however I moved house and therefore had to change me doctors surgery. The doctor at this surgery will not prescribe Cholestogel to me (even though they have had the letter from the specialist and the previous doctor had no problem with prescribing) he wanted me to take the sachet alternative Questran. I have tried this and have not found it as affective as Cholestogel but he still refuses to give me cholestogel. I was wondering if anyone else has had any trouble getting Cholstogel prescribed?? I would be really grateful for any advise, Thank you!


----------

